# Is this for real?



## ShoerFast (Jul 28, 2009)

*Is it for real?*

Received an email with the fallowing picture attached to this letter.....







> Folks:
> 
> Upon returning from our NWSAC meeting and getting back into the office this
> morning, I received this email. �I thought this might help folks understand
> ...



Having seen a small few wild Timber Wolves, never anything half this size!


----------



## deeker (Jul 28, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Of course it's real you gullible dope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE AS narcissist attacks in flaming defeat AGAIN!!!!

A class act.


----------



## deeker (Jul 28, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> *Is it for real?*
> 
> Received an email with the fallowing picture attached to this letter.....
> 
> ...



I am VERY glad to see another DEAD wolf. I doubt if this is real. Photo shopped most likely.


----------



## deeker (Jul 28, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Of course it's real you gullible dope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course it's real you gullible dope!  Spoken by the most narcissistic person on here.

Still hiding ammo in boxes around the yard to shoot people running from you in your yard????


----------



## yooper (Jul 28, 2009)

I have seen some good size wolves but never one that big...I dont think that could be real, but ya never know.


----------



## yooper (Jul 28, 2009)

deeker said:


> I am VERY glad to see another DEAD wolf. I doubt if this is real. Photo shopped most likely.



yep a good wolf is a dead wolf!


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 28, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Of course it's real you gullible dope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Gotta expect that following the whooping you got yesterday!

You must stihl be wearing your hinner for a hat?
Thanks 0-Dan-0!


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 28, 2009)

yooper said:


> I have seen some good size wolves but never one that big...I dont think that could be real, but ya never know.




The record is something like 180# or so, this ol-boy (if real) has got the be close to that.


----------



## Shagbark (Jul 28, 2009)

A wolf that size would go about 300 lbs., must be a hoss holding it at chest level. Pure Barbra Streisand.


----------



## yooper (Jul 28, 2009)

ShoerFast said:


> The record is something like 180# or so, this ol-boy (if real) has got the be close to that.



That and ya never know the guy holding it might only be 5'0' and weigh a buck ten. we have alot of wolves here well over 130 # probably a bit over, hard to tell with bird shot following them


----------



## deeker (Jul 28, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> LOL!
> 
> You house proud town mouse,
> Ha ha charade you are.
> ...



treeco, don't get hosta.

I hate that. Please take your time and tell all here your knowledge of firearms, it should only take a second or two....tops.

Or, regale us with tales of your "little friends".

"A Mid Summer nights dream" If you will.


----------



## spacemule (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Austin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

It depends on how big the guy holding it is  He might be 5.5 
The really dark coloured wolves always seem to get the biggest. The smallest wolves I have seen are in the Calgary Zoo I bet the biggest one only goes 75/80lbs I think that would be average but the wild ones have a much thicker coat making them look bigger. Ever notice how tall a Wolf stands? They do have long legs. 
I am the opposite of most on here I have a soft spot for Wolves. Love they're howl and have had them pass right by the tent one night as the print's were in the snow 10yards away! I thought I smelled dog lol.


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 29, 2009)

yooper said:


> That and ya never know the guy holding it might only be 5'0' and weigh a buck ten. we have alot of wolves here well over 130 # probably a bit over, hard to tell with bird shot following them


Just saw your post on the guy holding it thing. My Golden can almost look my wife in the eye and she is 5.6 well not exactly he comes up short but I am told he makes a better Dance partner than me.
The hound weighs a average of 72 lbs but has long legs for his breed kinda fit's in the family.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 29, 2009)

Wolves can sure clean an area out of things they like to kill in a short time. 

Alaska sure figured it out, they will dell you wolf tags with your big game tags for a very reasonable cost.


----------

